# Ambient air temperature repair



## bcgreen (Jan 8, 2017)

The wires were pulled out of the sensor. They look like they didn't break but just pulled cleanly out of the pins. Can I jam the wires into the pins of the sensor and secured with electrical tape?


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

I would rather solder them. This sensor is just a piece of resistor. If you don't make a good connection, it will show lower temperatures than the real value.


----------



## bcgreen (Jan 8, 2017)

acoste said:


> I would rather solder them. This sensor is just a piece of resistor. If you don't make a good connection, it will show lower temperatures than the real value.


I am not sure by what you mean solder them? As you can see the wires are bare and you can see the pins where the wires would fit into, in the sensor. I think the wires were crimped into those pins that are in the sensor.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, and since they were crimped there is no way you could push them back into the same pins. You could open the pins but they aren't reusable, they won't hold the cable tight, so it's better to solder them.

Alternatively buy this:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-mini-parts/electrical-connector-priced-each/61132359999/


----------



## bcgreen (Jan 8, 2017)

I know how to solder, but not sure how to in this case. Details, please.


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

what you see there is actually a connector and a sensor (see the sensor only on the link below)

connectors are usually repairable by pulling out the pins that are held in by little tabs. so if you can pull out the pin, you have access to solder it.

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-bmw-parts/outdoor-temperature-sensor-probe/65816936953/


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

based on this picture this connector can be taken apart into an upper and lower part

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=586387&d=1483849369


----------



## bcgreen (Jan 8, 2017)

What kind of tool are you using to pull out the pins?


----------



## acoste (Nov 27, 2011)

see the attached document, may help but takes time to figure it out

the connectors are clicked together, you will have to find the tabs that holds it in one piece and push it with a needle


----------



## bcgreen (Jan 8, 2017)

What about this idea? Solder the wires to a couple of pins and push them onto the sensor, thereby bypassing the connector altogether.


----------

